

The Experiment That Killed P2P Parking - chadlpowell
http://offthecufflabs.com/collaborative-consumption-of-parking-is-doa/

======
angryasian
I would think it has more to do with neighborhoods rentals vs residential and
locations of businesses. people with garages are probably very low the areas
where businesses and rentals are located

~~~
chadlpowell
So this is an interesting point... Indeed some of the greatest advocates of
alternative parking solutions are businesses. More parking = more business.

To test this hypothesis, we tested in neighborhoods in San Francisco that had
crowded business areas (like the Mission) and dense residential areas (like
Nob Hill). Unfortunately this doesn't solve the peak demand problem, which
mostly occurs in the evening and at night.

Thank you for the comment.

------
czbond
Very well done Customer Development. I can honestly say I'm impressed.

~~~
chadlpowell
Hey, thanks a lot. Understanding our users is incredibly important. I greatly
appreciate your comment.

